# Ice House drop axles ?



## mps

*I have converted a old tent trailer to a hard sided fish house. The fish house turned out good except that the trailer is to high off the ground, I would also like to get the wheel wells out of the inside. My question is does any one make a drop down axle I can mount on it. Ive seen complete trailer with drop down axles, but I dont need the hole frame, hitch etc. I have cutting torches and welders, I could build it with a set of plans. Any information would be great thank you,*


----------



## drjongy

www.fishhousesupply.com


----------

